# ford 2000 f250 frame?



## wiggit (Feb 19, 2006)

i was told that if you put a plow on a 2000 f250 that it will tear the frame from use . is this true? and if so what would i need to do before i install the plow?


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*F250 Frames*

My local highway department has several F250s super dutys that they plow with. They all have 8' Fisher MMs and have no special packages other than the factory plow prep package. None have had any frame problems that I have heard from my buddy who works for them. All do heavy plowing on city streets.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I have had a plow on my 2000 F-250 x-cab for 5 years now. I have yet to notice anything like you mention. The plow is an 8' Western Poly pro.......


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

wiggit said:


> i was told that if you put a plow on a 2000 f250 that it will tear the frame from use . is this true? and if so what would i need to do before i install the plow?


If you use any truck hard enough, something will happen to the frame. Haven't heard anything about your urban legend though.


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

the only thing you need to keep an eye on is the oil pan

they do rust out rather quickly :crying: 

...zap!


----------



## wiggit (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks for the help. i think my friend was jellious or just being a fart. thanks again your answers have put my thoughts to rest.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

On the 250--you may run into a wieght problem for the gvw of the front axle-you exceed the safe rating--this is probably what your friend is talking about!-- the dealers of the plows will set you straight---if you have a diesel you will need to upgrade the suspension. If you have a 5.4 you should be all set(they will probably sell you a 7.5')--It has to do with the extra wieght over the front axle! best of luck!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Your friend does not know what he/she is talking about.
The 2000 4x4 F250 and F350 both have the same axles, springs, transmissions, transfer cases, engines and frames. Check the door jamb sticker, it will have a section for springs. My2000 F350 RC LWB has the plow pkg. as well as the trailer tow pkg. the spring code on the door jamb sticker is XB. First letter is the front spring code the second letter is the rear spring code. I would highly recommend the x-code front springs (same as F450 front springs), these are the ones that come with the plow package. Now back in 2000 Ford did not offer the plow package on a PSD in anything longer then a SC, SWB due the the front axle weight.
The plow dealer is the last place i would go to to find out if the suspension can handle a given plow. All they care about is selling a plow. They have no warranty for the chassis or drivetrain to worry about. If it sits a little low after the install they get to charge you for some fancy bump stops for the truck to ride on. (timbrens) My truck has had a Western 8'6" pro plow since it was new. Absolutely no sagging and no timbrens.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought 99 and 00 250 and single wheel 350 used the Dana 50 front axle and all 350 dually used the dana 60. 01 and up all 350 used the 60.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes it is true that the SRW trucks and the DRW trucks had different front axles. I am not positive when the D60 came in but I believe it was later then 01, more like 04. But within the context of this conversation, and to make a fair comparison it is assumed we are talking about SRW, and D50 front axles due to the truck in question is a 2000 F250.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't believe everything you hear, sort of like the internet or the media.


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Ggg6 said:


> Yes it is true that the SRW trucks and the DRW trucks had different front axles. I am not positive when the D60 came in but I believe it was later then 01, more like 04. But within the context of this conversation, and to make a fair comparison it is assumed we are talking about SRW, and D50 front axles due to the truck in question is a 2000 F250.


They started putting in the dana 60 is 03 on SWR Fords


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

He might have a f250 LD not a f250 superduty.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

*F250*

I believe that 1999 was the last year that Ford used the F250 badging for its light series truck. In 2000, to try and eliminate confusion, they simply called it an F150 with the "7700" payload package. Even those could be had with the plow prep. package and I have seen many 150 "7700"s with plows on them. I know a local landscaping company that has 2 of them and plows comercially with 7'6" Fisher RD's. To be fair, I should put that I don't know of any problems they may have had with them though. J.


----------

